# The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *CLOSED*



## Surtur (Oct 20, 2013)

Last year, we held a Secret Santa that everyone enjoyed, so I am going to do it again this year.  The rules are as follows:


The gift must not cost any money. For reasons that our obvious we do not want gifts that cost cash, so a gift must be something that can be made and e-mailed. Last year people received stories, poetry, art, songs and other gifts.

The gift must be sent in by December 10th, the reason behind this is in case someone cannot make a gift, another can make a gift for that person.

If you cannot complete your gift, please let me know in advance so I can find another person to do your gift. If you do not complete your gift and fail to notify me, you will be barred from future Secret Santas.

The most important rule: Have fun!

UPDATE: We will be ending registration Friday November 8th, so if you want to participate please let us know by then, Fibo should have your assignments soon after that.


So how do you sign up for this? Just fill out this form and post it in your reply.
Likes: Vikings, D&D, Tabletop RPGs in general, Classic vidya, Reptiles
Dislikes: Idiots, Strawberries, Customers, Nick Bate
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? No

Anyways, I will close registration early November, to give everyone time to make their gift. If someone is willing, who is not participating in the event who wants to draw the names please tll me (Fibo, the spot is open if you want to do it again.) Current names are listed below:

1. Surtur
2. CompyRex
3. Null
4. Niachu
5. The Hunter
6. HomerBeoulve
7. CatParty
8. Alan Pardew
9. Champthom
10. Melchett
11. ChurchOfGodBear
12. Pikonic
13. HungerMythos
14. Uzumaki
15. Some JERK
16. Dork of Ages
17. NobleGreyHorse
18. Fialovy
19. spaps
20. TheIncredibleLioness
21. Saney
22. Sakamoto
23. PvtRichardCranium
24. Dr. Cuddlebug
25. darkhorse816
26. Stalin
27. random_pickle
28. milkshark
29. aspirin
30. The Tyrant
31. hesetsmeonfire
32. chanbob
33. Himawari
34. Venusaur
35. Aranamor
36. Cheersensei
37. Dark Mirror Hole
38. shoopdawoop6
39. _blank_
40. MysticMisty
41. alex_theman
42. Applecat
43. JULAY


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Commando
Dislikes: Vince Vaughn
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? Sure


----------



## Null (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Technology
Dislikes: Written arts
Emergency gift?: Nah


----------



## Niachu (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Animays (Gurren Lagann, Berserk, JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, Baccano) Science, Colress, Cats
Dislikes: Gangsta Rap, Wizards, Love-shys
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? Sure thing


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Dogs, music, poetry, humor, Solatorobo 
Dislikes: Cats
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? Sure, I guess.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I missed giving a gift last Christmas so I'll make sure I will have one this time!

Likes: Anime, video games, books.
Dislikes: Fricks!
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? Yes, in a v-log format.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

man i wanna do this but i cannot think of anything that could be emailed.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I'm in.

Likes: Basically almost anything especially cute stuff, lolcow material, football, TF2 & Steam etc.
Dislikes: Any fetishes.
Emergency gift: No


----------



## champthom (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

As the TRUE and HONEST creator of the CWCki Forums Secret Santa exchange (original idea, DO NOT STEAL), I of course will be signing up this year.

Likes: Board games, pen and paper RPGs, Star Trek, Doctor Who.
Dislikes: ban evaders, people who don't read the fucking rules.
Emergency gift: no.


----------



## TL 611 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Sure why not, it should be fun ^.^

Although Im notoriously difficult to get gifts for, I dont really have any likes or dislikes. Do whatever I dont care 

I may be able to do an emergency gift, if needed.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

fine, i'm in. 

i'm fine with anything, but i'm pretty sure i can't do emergency


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: 80s/90s Vidya, comic books, pizza, boobs

Dislikes: Pro wrestling, people who can't drive, Cole Smithey

Emergency gift: sure.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Board games, league of legends, New York Giants, New York Mets/Boston Red Sox, Game of Thrones(and the books), MST3K/Rifftrax
Dislikes: Fake nerd girls, Michael Vick, Doctor Who, New York Yankees. 
Emergency gift: no


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Yay!

Likes: D&D, Corgis, Dachshunds, cats, coffee, vikings, Silent Hill, Metal Gear Solid, Pokémon, The Dark Tower series, Yakul from Princess Mononoke
Dislikes: Clowns
Emergency gift: Nope, sorry.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

This sounds fun.

Likes: Horror, Pirates, Comics, Tokusatsu Shows, Warhammer 40k, Pen & Paper RPGS (which COOL DUDES just call RPGs without qualification)
Dislikes: Amateur Poetry
Emergency Gift: Soitenly

Edit: How do the rules treat something that can be e-mailed and doesn't cost the sender any money, but which is otherwise available for sale (basically can you send people comps of digital goods?)


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

*Likes: *funny and ridiculous stories (big Discworld fan), any TRUE and ORIGINAL HAND DRAWN /DIGITALLY DRAWN ART, bad karaoke singing,"hypothetical" confessions of wrongdoing, obscure linux command-line tips/cool shell scripts (BASH/KSH/sh), and naked selfies.

*Dislikes:* Duckface, instagram filters, mary-sue characters.

*Emergency gift?*: i'm not so good in a clutch (MENTAL BLANK), but i can try.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

List updated!



			
				Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Likes: D&D, Corgis, Dachshunds, cats, coffee, vikings, Silent Hill, Metal Gear Solid, Pokémon, The Dark Tower series, Yakul from Princess Mononoke
> Dislikes: Clowns
> Emergency gift: Nope, sorry.



If I get you again this year, Ill make sure to remember you are a chick and not a dude.   



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> Edit: How do the rules treat something that can be e-mailed and doesn't cost the sender any money, but which is otherwise available for sale (basically can you send people comps of digital goods?)



Not sure what you mean, like send them a copy of something you bought digitally? Its supposed to be something personalized.


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> Uzumaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's supposed to be something personalized then my idea won't work. What I was getting at was I had noticed a lot of people had D&D on their list of likes and I write third party Pathfinder stuff and can likely finagle free copies of .pdf products from the company I work for. But that seems to be the direct opposite of the spirit of the thing so... nevermind.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Yea, I mean anything that MIGHT of cost money is still something I would avoid. The members I know her are pretty cool and would not have an issue with it, but I don;t want someone going "Hey! He got free Pathfinder stuff and all I got was an MSPaint drawing!" Plus, we encourage to share what you got so it would be more than one person getting free product and I doubt your employers would like that. However, writing a personalized module or creating a monster or what not would be perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Vidya, Steam (but that costs money so dunno), The Room, any good movie, character quotes,  and just anything nice (or entertaining) and free that can be sent through e-mail or PMed
Dislikes: Prickly Wicklys, poems (I don't dig poems, no offense to anyone)
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? I don't know if I can, but I'll try to.

This sounds like fun, but huh, I never been in something like this online. Can someone explain well how this works? Would be appreciated.

_*(I recommend whoever got me as a assignment to read my profile in the Getting to know one another thread if you are having difficulties to know what I would like to receive as a gift).*_


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Basically, you will be assigned a member, you look at their likes and dislikes and use that and what you know of them to make something for them, like last year Champ drew a picture of me as a viking slaying an idiot, and I wrote a short story/poem for Hunger about how she, Odin and some weird ass gnome saved Christmas in Tamrial.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Sure, sounds cool. Warning: I get wordy when tired, and I've been marking essays, so I am crazy tired.

Likes: RPGs on paper, especially 1st ed AD&D and Call of Cthulhu; Renaissance Faires/SCA/other reenactment costuming (nothing much more recent than Jacobite Rebellions); bagpipe-and-drum music, whether regimental bands or modern bands like Albannach (rrrr, Jamesie Johnston); cooking; almost all animals, especially birds -- faves are crows, ravens, the whole corvid family; dinosaurs; the Lord of the Rings universe (and LOTR Online-- my user name is a LOTRO thing you were briefly able to get via Steam); Elder Scrolls games; Dragon Age games; poetry; a few anime (Ghost in the Shell, Read or Die, Haibane no renmei); Snoopy and Woodstock (and I ship Peppermint Patty/Marcie); fantasy and SF; Celtic mythology; original Star Wars; RHPS; Breaking Bad; Mythbusters; MST3K (if you can entertainingly riff a bad fanfic chapter or draw Tom Servo, you're amazing); learning tin whistle (favorite key is D major for nostalgic reasons); learning Scottish Gaelic/Gaidhlig (flashcards? Actually useful phrases or swear words?); the Grateful Dead; Doc Martens; teddy bears (although that movie "Ted" makes me stabby); really good makeup tutorials with drugstore-budget products; tattoos and piercings.

Dislikes: Adam Sandler, Seth Rogan, that whole genre of dudebro/toilet humor; Jeff Dunham; rom-coms; Twilight; ICP/Juggalos; Fox News, Rush Limbaugh, Sarah Palin, etc.; most horror movies, especially franchises that are past their sell-by date; guro; most FPS vidya; onions, tomatoes, bell peppers due to legit allergies; tobacco, same reason; most loli fashion, ruffles attached to my body, Pixyteri kawaii shit; bronies, loveshies, MRAs; Nick Bate; most US sports, although I have a soft spot for the Baltimore Ravens; math; most of the "Greek" (fraternity/sorority) system -- if you know much about Penn State, where I did undergrad, you'll understand this; people who make a point of telling me they hate reading when they find out I teach in the English department, including my own students.

Emergency gift: OK if the recipient is open to written gifts


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> Basically, you will be assigned a member, you look at their likes and dislikes and use that and what you know of them to make something for them, like last year Champ drew a picture of me as a viking slaying an idiot, and I wrote a short story/poem for Hunger about how she, Odin and some weird ass gnome saved Christmas in Tamrial.


Thanks! Now I get it!


----------



## Surtur (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Not a problem, like I said it just has to be fun and from the heart. Whatever you think works,


----------



## Fialovy (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: D&D, Final Fantasy (the older ones like IV), Dragon Quest,Sailor Moon, Lovecraft, A Song of Ice and Fire (aka Game of Thrones), Pokemon (old and new), Masked Rider (the Saban adaptation of Kamen Rider)
Dislikes: dwarves named Thogar (long story), idiot extremists, 50 Shades of Grey and pretty much most romance novels unless there is a lot of fighting and action and stuff.
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? No


----------



## spaps (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: POSTAL, Evil Dead, Saints Row, DOOM, Jet Set Radio, Archer, Hot Fuzz, They Live, Terminator, James Bond, Team Fortress 2, Duke Nukem, The Blues Brothers, Dupstep Gun, shotguns, Sonichu, SammyClassicSonicFan.
Dislikes: Call of Duty, Scary Movie, Blues Brothers 2000, country music, Rob Schneider.
Will you be able to make an emergency gift: No.


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I tend to like a lot of options, and I'm going to try and give others/whoever my matchup is a lot of options, in no particular order. Apologies if it's wordy.

*Likes:* Art (the little art I receive is typically characters from my own stuff, but I like any art, whether it be HAND ARTERY or BLOCKY AND LOW RESOLUTION digital); Art Nouveau; old books/handwriting; books in general; writing; _Neverwhere_ (read the book first but have a fondness for the original BBC series); Sailor Moon (anime and live-action); Harry Potter; the original Pokémon games; libraries; historical fashion (not fussy as to time period, though I have a fondness for eighteenth century and early Regency); astronomy (despite being terrible at it, but space is friggin' _awesome_ and beautiful); sci-fi and fantasy; _The Hunger Games_; Stoker's _Dracula_; costume dramas; Supernatural; paranormal stuff (more of a preference for ghosts/apparitions/demons/stuff like that); Nightwish; Lacuna Coil; _The Phantom of the Opera_ (both book and various musicals, though I'm most familiar with the ALW version); _some_ lolita fashion (it varies -- some of it I hate but there are some simpler pieces I like, even if I wouldn't wear it); Kate Beaton's work; coffee; tea; cats (despite being terribly allergic); blueberries; Greek mythology; cardigans; the colour blue; short hair.

*Dislikes:* Idiots; people who tell me, "you need a DEGREE to be a librarian/shelve books? lololol"; Nick Bate; spiders; millipedes; _50 Shades of Grey_; extremists; sports; dirtiness/filthiness (Casa de Chandler would make me jump out of my skin); math; statistics; _Eragon_/the Inheritance Cycle; gory movies/gore; this trend of mashing up historical figures and/or novels with some ~*~new twist~*~ (_Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_, I AM LOOKING AT YOU); Chris' stupidity; Nick Bate; loveshies/MRAs; reality TV (I have a fondness for _Say Yes to the Dress_, more for the dresses than the drama); excessive noise; Microsoft Access; weeners; peanuts (due to being allergic -- I don't even like the smell, though that's not enough to set off a reaction); obnoxious frat guys/culture, though you don't see too many of those in my graduate program; "sexy ____" Halloween costumes; denim skirts.

*Will you be able to make an emergency gift?* Sadly, no.

...yeah, that's wordy all right.


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Halo, Star Wars, Firefly, Supernatural, Grimm, Once Upon a Time, Saints Row, General Grievous, The Dresden Files, Stpehen King, Alien/Predator, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Overlord
Dislikes: Loveshies, Wizards, Karen Traviss, Boba Fett (you're not a badass if all you do is stand around and get eaten by a sand vagina), Twilight,  FRED/ANYTHING by Lucas Cruikshank, iJustine, my brother
Emergency gift: No, sorry


----------



## Sakamoto (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Sure, I need one more project on the pile of things to do.

Likes: Art, cute anime girls (Lucky Star, Azumanga, Nichijou, Pokemon, others), comics, funny stuff, bunnies, history.

Dislikes: MLP, McDonalds, screaming kids, censorship, working hard to survive while other people do nothing and get  

Emergency gift: No, I'll probably stress enough trying to come up with a good idea when I have plenty of time.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Command and Conquer, Doom, Crysis, Predator, Wayne's World, Slayer, UHF
Dislikes: Wizardchan, Posers
Emergency Gift: Yes


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



Spoiler



I didn't get a present last year. Hope to get one this year.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Zorak from the brak show, good stories, a nice conversation, horror movies, Alice in Wonderland, John Carpenter movies
Dislikes: Anything pretentious
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? nah

I have a question. It's stated you have til December the 10th to present your gift, how early can we present our gift?


----------



## darkhorse816 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I'm game.

Likes: Writing, The Beatles (John and George are my favorites), Super Sentai (Gokaiger), various TV shows and movies (It's Always Sunny, That 70s Show, South Park, Mad Men, The L Word, Freaks and Geeks, Breathless--the Godard one, Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, Enter The Dragon, Battle Royale, Pacific Rim, A Clockwork Orange, Harold and Kumar, Easy Rider, A Hard Day's Night, Help, Boogie Nights), wire haired fox terriers, sleeping.

Dislikes: Glee, the color pink, gifts with zero effort behind them, Twilight, MLP, Lisa Simpson, Lois Griffin, Ann Coulter, Kristen Stewart.

Would I be able to do an emergency gift: Maybe...


----------



## Surtur (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Updated! Let me know if I forgot you.



			
				Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get a present last year. Hope to get one this year.



What happened? I remember someone didn't, its why I am doing this a bit more in advance this year.


----------



## champthom (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Uzumaki said:
			
		

> If it's supposed to be something personalized then my idea won't work. What I was getting at was I had noticed a lot of people had D&D on their list of likes and I write third party Pathfinder stuff and can likely finagle free copies of .pdf products from the company I work for. But that seems to be the direct opposite of the spirit of the thing so... nevermind.



As the TRUE and HONEST creator of the Secret Santa Exchange (though I let Surtur run it because I'm a lazy asshole admin), I'll chime in. The idea is pretty much to make something from the heart that doesn't really cost money. It's a way so people can participate without worrying about spending money on an Internet stranger. 

Just as a few more examples, I stol- I MEAN WAS INSPIRED the idea from the same sort of exchange we do on PVCC. One year, I got a lovely comic about Santa visiting Chris and how I come in at the last minute to stop Santa from giving Chris the gifts he wants. Last year, I got pictures of a Champ the Crab puppet (like, it was a very lovely drawing glued to a popsicle stick) in front of a Christmas tree and one with the person's dog. 

The idea isn't so much about the gift itself, it's about the gesture and the thought.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I'm game!

Likes: The arts, anything to do with WW2, SNK, and Quentin Tarantino movies (especially Django Unchained and Inglourious Basterds).
Dislikes: the color pink? Crappy TV shows? 
Emergency gift: Sure


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few participants forgot/neglected to make a gift and I was unable to get enough people willing to do an emergency and didn't have the time to fulfill the gifts myself. 

I'm taking extra precautions to ensure that everyone gets a gift this year...

Earlier today, I had an extra $200,000 worth of bitcoins that I would have loved dearly to give in the Secret Santa. Instead, I gave it to the best two hit men this side of the internet. Now, whatever happens after the 10th, they'll still be out there keeping tabs. And if, _for any reason_, that a participant does not get a gift from their Secret Santa, a kind of... countdown will begin. Maybe a day or so later, maybe a week or a year, when you're going for a scroll on encyclopaedia dramatica, /cow/ or Fark - where ever - and you're talking about your LOLcows... without a worry in the world. And then - suddenly - you'll hear the scrape of a footstep behind you, but before you can even turn around...
**POP**​... darkness.

Cheer up, beautiful people. 

This is where you get to make it right.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

In other words, if you do not get your gift by the 10th, let me know. I am starting early to make sure everyone has time to make something.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

when do we know who we get?


----------



## Surtur (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Ill need to work that out with Fib, but by the weekend of November 9th is what I am shooting for. So we have a month to make something awesome.


----------



## random_pickle (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

This is gonna be fun   

Likes: detective work, anime (especially Detective Conan), videogames, sci-fi, horror, surrealism, Digimon (my favorite is Antylamon), dark humor, and techno music.

Dislikes: poetry, romance, loveshys, fetishes, sparkle animals.

Emergency gift: it depends on how much time I'm given. If it's a week or two in advance I may be able to cook something up.  

When are we going to be told who we are going to give our gift to?


----------



## milkshark (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

*Likes:* Animation (Duckman, Venture Brothers, Dexter's Lab, Liquid Television, Superjail, Adventure Time, Totoro), 1930's cartoons, Roosters, Andy Kaufman, Tim and Eric, Horror movies, Jason and Freddy, Resident Evil 4, classic Nintendo (Super Mario, Legend of Zelda, Mario Kart, N64), Doctor Who, Firefly, Comedy Bang! Bang!, pro wrestling (YES!), Rocky Horror Picture Show, Hedwig and the Angry Inch, Faith No More, Coheed and Cambria, Van Halen, Guns and Roses, David Bowie, when girls cosplay in tight shiny catsuits (Black Widow, Harley Quinn, Catwoman etc)

*Dislikes:* My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, teen pop music (Miley, Beiber, Taylor Etc), dubstep, anime (not all of it, just most of it, I like Miyazaki though), reality TV, country music, religion, conservative politics, video games with guns that aren't set in space or involving zombies, furries

*Emergency Gift:* Okay!


----------



## aspirin (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Lil B, Yung Lean, Dolphins, Foliage, Marble Statues, Poetry, Surreal Humor, Weird Music
Dislikes:Memes, "Edgy" Humor (its hard to come up with dislikes)
Emergency Gift? probably not


----------



## The Tyrant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I'm typically incredibly intimidated by giving gifts to others because I believe everything I do is terrible, but I'd love to participate in something that is all about cheer at the moment.

Likes: Disgaea 4(Tyrant Valvatorez and Fenrich are the best characters no arguments), Metal Gear Rising(Desperado Members and SSSSAAAAMMMM), Metal Gear Solid 3, Yoshi just Yoshi, horror writings of every theme(Lovecraftian, gore, suspense, etc.) Regular Show, Adventure Time, Bob's Burgers, animals, Assassin's Creed, The Room, Deadly Premonition/Red Seeds Profile, Renaissance/Victorian era themes.

Dislikes: David Cage, politics, conspiracy theorists, but mostly David Cage.

Emergency gift: I could possibly do it, yes.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Updated. Once again, if you have signed up and do not see your name on the list, let me know.


----------



## GV 002 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Hey, why not?  Lets do this.

Likes - Metal (ttly brewtul trve kvlt u guise), fire dance (poi, fans etc), shooting, Vikings, knives, Celts, cider, animals, horror novels, nature, hiking, mythology, metal gear, mass effect, skyrim, animation, big men in kilts, Ziltoid the Omniscient, army surplus and militaria, Abbath's face.

Dislikes - Anime, Metallica, Slayer, fundies, PETA, MLP, pop music (and all the slagheaps that come with it), religious extremists, blunt pencils, lynx deodorant, pins and needles, maybugs.

Emergency gift - Unlikely due to lack of free time.


----------



## Himawari (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I'll stop dragging my feet and finally sign up for this.

*Likes:* Pogeymans (Steven Stone and Burgh and Sycamore are my husbandos and the subway twins are my babies), vidya (Ace Attorney, pigeondating, dumb otome shit), animus (cute shit, Hiromu Arakawa shit, swimming shit, more dumb otome shit except Amnesia and Starry Sky), scarves, GLORIOUS NIPPON, cake

*Dislikes:* Frick-person shooters, tendinitis, my astronomy professor

*Will you be able to make an emergency gift?* only if I wake up one day to find my tendinitis magically completely healed (ie. no)


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Great to see this thread having more members joining in compared with last year. Keep it up!


----------



## Venusaur (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

I need to try to mingle more with the community...SO:

Likes: Pokemon, video games, cute animals, interesting music, reading, cooking and booze.

Dislikes: Bad poetry, centipedes and non-jumping spiders.

Will you be able to make an emergency gift?: Sure! (If it's art-related.)


----------



## Aranamor (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Paladins and Knights
Dislikes: Lewdness
Emergency Gift: Anyone really


----------



## cheersensei (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: D&D, Vampire the Masquerade (Malkavian), Daleks, owls, The Dresden Files, Star Trek.

Dislikes: Bronies (They frighten me for some reason), insects (spiders and other arachnids are perfectly fine).

Will you be able to make an emergency gift? I can attempt to do so.

I'm not much as an artist, but I can try my best for whomever.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				cheersensei said:
			
		

> Likes: D&D, Vampire the Masquerade (Malkavian), Daleks, owls, The Dresden Files, Star Trek.
> 
> Dislikes: Bronies (They frighten me for some reason), insects (spiders and other arachnids are perfectly fine).
> 
> ...



Well, it does not have to be a drawing, it can be a story or whatever.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: rabbits

Dislikes: tl;dr (stuff that takes too long to read), cars, cockroaches, ,  

Emergency Gift?: no


----------



## Niachu (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Himawari said:
			
		

> *Likes:* Pogeymans (Steven Stone and Burgh and Sycamore are my husbandos and the subway twins are my babies), vidya (Ace Attorney, pigeondating, dumb otome shit), animus (cute shit, Hiromu Arakawa shit, swimming shit, more dumb otome shit except Amnesia and Starry Sky), scarves, GLORIOUS NIPPON, cake



If you have a tumblr I will follow it.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*



			
				Surtur said:
			
		

> cheersensei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But let me tell you, a HE/SHECAMEFORCWCKI.jpg is very much in vogue this year. So maybe you might like to rethink that.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

C'mon folks, you know you want to sign up!


----------



## shoopdawoop6 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa*

Likes: Pokemon, Cats, my little pony, hunger games, animal crossing, steampunk things, hello kitty, blue .

Dislikes: really long stories, scary things, excessive gore, "adult art", hentai/furry/etc .

Emergency Gift?: No


----------



## Surtur (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Important update, see original post.


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Yeah, better sign up for this.

*Likes: * Clutch (the band), early 20th century advertisements (used to work in marketing), "Deadly Premonition," Rutger Hauer movies.

*Dislikes:* Poetry, Pretentiousness, & PewDiePie (wheeee alliteration!)

*Will you be able to make an emergency gift?* Sure


----------



## MysticMisty (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Sure, why the hell not.

Likes: POKEYMAN, Nintendo games, Star Wars, Star Trek, volcanoes, tornadoes, dinosaurs, Chrono Trigger, FFIV.
Dislikes: A Christmas Story.
Emergency Gift: Maybe.


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

I'll try to PM everyone their assignments before midnight tomorrow, but I'm working 8 days this week and it takes 2 hours to walk home every night, so I might have to roll out one half tomorrow and the next half Saturday night.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**



			
				Fibonacci said:
			
		

> but I'm working 8 days this week


[youtube]VadngOGKlP0[/youtube]


----------



## Surtur (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

List updated. Last call folks before its too late.


----------



## alex_theman (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Likes:Yugioh:TAS, Yugioh Zexal, Any still runing CN show, and WBA
Dislikes: Almost everything else


----------



## applecat (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Likes: Ugly-cute animals, fancy food, alcohol, exercise
Dislikes: Christian Weston Chandler, diaper fetishes
Will you be able to make an emergency gift? Sure, I guess.


----------



## JULAY (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: The Second Annual CWCki Forums Secret Santa *UPDATED**

Count me in.

Likes: Science fiction, beer, books / literature, gastronomy, Irish flute, NES games
Dislikes: pop culture (aside from sci-fi), most sports, peanut butter

Emergency gift: I wouldn't count on me in an emergency, and neither should you


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 9, 2013)

[youtube]FhRfT9iHbKw[/youtube]

Whoops, you know what the music means: registration is closed.

I tried to make a post earlier from work, but it took 30 minutes to write my message and then my phone went dead. Am I the only one who still uses a rotary cell phone? 

Anyways, expect to find your assignments in da newspaper bawks by midnight.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 9, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> Anyways, expect to find your assignments in da newspaper bawks by midnight.



Is there a certain allotted time frame we're expected to deliver our gifts? I know the limit is in December but could we say complete it and send it by next week?

As well it states the gift should be delivered by email. Would PM also suffice?


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 9, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, but I'm pretty sure you have to PM it to Fib who will PM it to your assigned recipient, or else it'd kind of defeat the purpose of a secret santa.


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 9, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Is there a certain allotted time frame we're expected to deliver our gifts? I know the limit is in December but could we say complete it and send it by next week?
> 
> As well it states the gift should be delivered by email. Would PM also suffice?


  PM is fine. That's actually what 'e-mail' meant in the first place.

The limit is Captain's Log 24th December 2013 AD but you may deliver your gift at any time upon completion. Like The Hunter said, all gifts are to be sent to me so I can hand them out on Christmas Day. That's what puts the 'secret' in Secret Santa.  


If it's a poem/song/story/etc, use PasteBin or something like it and reply to your assignment PM with the link. 
If it's an image, upload it to Imgur or Photobucket etc and reply to your assignment PM with the link. 
If it's sex, reply to your assignment PM with your home address and phone number and we'll schedule a fling, then on Christmas I'll do my best to pass the experience on.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 10, 2013)

I got mine, good to go


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 10, 2013)

Aww yes, mine's going to be fun to do.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 10, 2013)

Do you know that feeling of "what do I do" when you get a user whose interests do not correspond to yours?

I'm having that right now.


----------



## shoopdawoop6 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Do you know that feeling of "what do I do" when you get a user whose interests do not correspond to yours?
> 
> I'm having that right now.



This is exactly what I'm going through. At least we got a good bit of time before it has to be done. I'm going to probably take longer planning this out than doing it Dx


----------



## cheersensei (Nov 10, 2013)

Almost done with mine, just a few minor details. Thanks Fibonacci!


----------



## Watcher (Nov 10, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Do you know that feeling of "what do I do" when you get a user whose interests do not correspond to yours?
> 
> I'm having that right now.



I'd see that as a challenge, get to know someone's interests first hand


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 10, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Dork Of Ages said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hope I can rise up to it. I even have some few ideas so I'm not completely clueless about what should I do. But still, that might take some time I don't have a lot now (School finals and all)


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> Do you know that feeling of "what do I do" when you get a user whose interests do not correspond to yours?
> 
> I'm having that right now.



I know the feeling.


----------



## _blank_ (Nov 10, 2013)

Awwww yiiiissssss looking forward to this. Just hoping I don't disappoint.


----------



## random_pickle (Nov 11, 2013)

I already thought up what I'm going to make for them. It's going to be the most difficult thing I've ever made though.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 11, 2013)

so who did everyone get?


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 11, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> so who did everyone get?



I got you.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 11, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> CatParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, I got CatParty too.


----------



## Surtur (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait...I got CatParty...


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh my god, did everyone get CatParty? Super lame.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 11, 2013)

wait, i got catparty, too...


----------



## Fibonacci (Nov 11, 2013)

I got a rock...


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 11, 2013)

I didn't get CatParty. I prefer DogBore anyway.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know about everyone else, but my gift is coming along swimmingly. The rest of you had better bring your A game if you're going to want to compete. Just because we're anonymous doesn't mean I'm not going to win, it's just that nobody will be aware of it. I'll still have won, and I'll know. In answer to your next statement: that's loser talk, everything is a competition. 

I'm also so close to being finished that I could have mine done in time for the event to have been Secret American Thanksgiving Turkey. So basically what I'm saying is that I win the race too. The person who I was assigned lucked the fuck out to have gotten such a name taking ass kicker as myself.

Consider your trash talked to.


----------



## shoopdawoop6 (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally got an idea put together and now I'm working on it.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ahh, I need to start working on mine. I have an idea I just need to start on it.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 16, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Ahh, I need to start working on mine. I have an idea I just need to start on it.



I'm in the same boat myself, I just need a good weekend to put it together.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've put mine together! sorted 

Now the doubts come; "should I have done more? what if they don't like it?"

Oh well its anonymous anyway


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a great idea as well.

I just need to escape Procrastination Mode, School Mode and Family Mode. All of those mixed togheter do not end up with a good outcome.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 17, 2013)

I've completed one part of my gift, now I need to just take more initiative and piece it all together.


----------



## Sakamoto (Nov 18, 2013)

I did mine, didn't like how it turned out, so I'll consider it a practice run.

I was also thinking: I should make an extra gift, for Chris.  Not that he deserves it nor will appreciate it, but just purely in the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 19, 2013)

Sakamoto said:
			
		

> I did mine, didn't like how it turned out, so I'll consider it a practice run.
> 
> I was also thinking: I should make an extra gift, for Chris.  Not that he deserves it nor will appreciate it, but just purely in the spirit of Christmas.



It's not like he'd receive it or even feel grateful about it. If you sent it to him via the mail he'd likely chuck it due to being a SLANDEROUS TROLL, and even if he saw it he'd probably go "okay that's nice" and go back to his Life Upgrade after chucking it.


----------



## Sakamoto (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll just post it here somewhere for him to find when he comes to see what we're up to.  It's not my policy to try and contact or send him anything.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally did something about the gift. I'm not sure if it is great, but at least I am making some proguess. Yay.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, time to work on it for now.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine is coming along very slowly since I just realised that legs and hands are very hard to draw. Plus I also have to draw a background AND colour it in.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 24, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> Mine is coming along very slowly since I just realised that legs and MANOS are very hard to draw. Plus I also have to draw a background AND colour it in.



Rob Liefeld?


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a reminder that the soft deadline of December 10 is approaching. If you haven't finished your gift by that point, don't worry; you will still have until the 24th to have it in, but you will need to let me know that you need more time or else I will assume you've abandoned your assignment and will have to pass it onto someone else.


----------



## random_pickle (Dec 4, 2013)

I just added the base color to my work. All I have to do now is shading and details. However, due to my busy work schedule, this may take a while.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 4, 2013)

About the same as random_pickle. Just finished inking mine. Just need to scan it in and color it all all fancy-like, boss. Aiming to get it to you tomorrow, if not earlier.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 4, 2013)

I should probably mention that Applecat was banned. So you might wanna make some arrangements now for her secret Santa


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 5, 2013)

Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> I should probably mention that Applecat was banned. So you might wanna make some arrangements now for her secret Santa



Well, I just turned in my original so, I dunno if it works on seniority or whatever, but I'd be game to fill in for this. Because I'm just that damn nice.


----------



## Niachu (Dec 5, 2013)

_blank_ said:
			
		

> Dr. Cuddlebug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Combined with your Gant icon that's kind of terrifying.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll ask her the next time I catch her on Skype.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 5, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> I'll ask her the next time I catch her on Skype.



I spoke to her and she has an idea and would most likely be down to finish it, so yeah ask her on Skype.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 9, 2013)

Just a heads up, my gift may be late. I'm having some major computer problems at the moment. If it's late, I'm very sorry.


----------



## Himawari (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine's definitely going to be late, waaaaay too busy with finals to work on finishing it up.  It will get done after finals week though!


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm gonna be late too, I'm stupidly busy.  Should be up by tomorrow night tops.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 9, 2013)

Running a day late as well  
Surtur and Fib, I sent you a PM

All good now


----------



## CatParty (Dec 10, 2013)

i was early on my submission.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 10, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> i was early on my submission.


----------



## Saney (Dec 10, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> i was early on my submission.


[youtube]0-19bUU7etQ[/youtube]


----------



## random_pickle (Dec 10, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> i was early on my submission.



That makes two of us


----------



## milkshark (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine's completed and sent, on the day of the deadline! I'm usually terrible with deadlines.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so close to finishing mine!


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 10, 2013)

I just need to upload it!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually just finished mine up.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 10, 2013)

Just finished the lineart on my second- I'll be coloring it up tomorrow and turning it in then. If you'll be needing me to do a third, let me know, O ye great Santafolk.


----------



## spaps (Dec 10, 2013)

I woul've uploaded it sooner, but I've been out for a few horurs. I'll finish it up and upload it when I get home.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Dec 11, 2013)

I was surprised. I thought mine was going to turn out kind of plotless, but once I introduced another character from the person's "likes" list, it all worked out better than I thought. You are NOT DRAINING my CREATIVE IMAGINATION very efficiently!!!!!11!


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck sake, mine's done but I've got no way to upload it.  Mister's getting a new lead for my camera, should be back by midday.  It's coming, IT'S COMING!

EDIT - Took forever, but it's all uploaded and sorted now!  Sorry it's so late.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Dec 23, 2013)

FINALLY FINISHED MINE! I also received my present early!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh yeah tomorrow's the 24th. Woo


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 23, 2013)

Finally sent my gift to Fib! Sadly I od not think I will be around through most of it, though. Will be in the airplane back home and all. Well, Early Merry Christmas to whoever got my gift! To you all, as well!


----------



## Himawari (Dec 24, 2013)

My gift is FINALLY done and ready to be sent to Fib!! ...but it's on my computer, which is in my brother's room, and my brother is asleep so I can't go in there UGH.  (Also it's a desktop not a laptop so I can't really take it elsewhere.)  I'll send it first thing when I wake up, promise!!!


----------



## Fialovy (Dec 24, 2013)

Yay! I got my gift, thank you, I have yet to have time to read it.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 24, 2013)

to the person who made mine. Now I have a new signature.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 24, 2013)

Got my gift. It's awesome. Going to change my avatar soon.


----------



## random_pickle (Dec 24, 2013)

I almost spit out my drink from laughter! Whoever was my secret santa, thank you I needed this so much right now.


----------



## Pikonic (Dec 24, 2013)

Mines so goddamn adorable   Thank You! I'm glad I did this!


----------



## CatParty (Dec 24, 2013)

Got mine too! Love it!


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 24, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## milkshark (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm excited to get mine! I hope I wasn't snubbed. 

Also excited for people to share what they got!



			
				Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> to the person who made mine. Now I have a new signature.



Aren't signatures disabled on this board?


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ahh I can't wait until I get mine. I look forward to it !


----------



## Watcher (Dec 24, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> Aren't signatures disabled on this board?



People can see it on my profile


----------



## Saney (Dec 24, 2013)

I got mine, in the form of a Creepypasta. Thanks for that! I love Creepypastas!


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Dec 24, 2013)

YES I got my gift, and I love it!!   Thank you to whoever had me, I love it! So awesome.   Thank you!


----------



## Himawari (Dec 24, 2013)

I got mine, it's great!  Thanks so much, whoever had me!


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 24, 2013)

Got mine just a few minutes ago. Very classy- thanks!


----------



## random_pickle (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry CWCmas everybody and a happy new  !


----------



## Surtur (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a few I need to send out, but have not had computer access all day. Never fear it will be out tonight.


----------



## MysticMisty (Dec 24, 2013)

Hahahaha I'm classic Pokemon anime Misty now! Thank you!


----------



## The Tyrant (Dec 25, 2013)

My gift is so *glorious*. I am literally crying in delight, I can't...!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope that my Secret Santa didn't forget about me.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Dec 25, 2013)

I got my Pastebin and it's funny as hell! Long may he live.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 25, 2013)

Spoiler











'

Thanks Dark Mirror Hole! Remember, everyone is free and encouraged to show off here what they got.  Also, if you have not received a gift yet, please let me know.


----------



## Niachu (Dec 25, 2013)

Big thanks to Surtur and Fib for organizing this year's shindig


----------



## random_pickle (Dec 25, 2013)

Secret Santa said:
			
		

> I could tell you I’d seen a worse-looking slum, but I’d be lying. Refer addicts and H dealers frequented better establishments. Didn’t matter, though. I was here for the job, not to soak up the ambiance. Some dame was missing, and this was her last known whereabouts. Hell, anyone that came here was probably better off staying missing.
> 
> Couldn’t tell if there had been a struggle or not, the place was such a mess it could have gone either way. I kept tripping over old shirts and porno mags. I was losing my motivation to even navigate this dump. Fortunately, a couple extra sips of liquid “motivation” and I was able to remember my bills… especially Bill, my parole officer and Bill, my bookie.
> 
> ...



I laughed so hard at the end, it was perfect


----------



## shoopdawoop6 (Dec 25, 2013)

> It was the first Christmas since the incident happened, since the day that the furries revolted. We did not notice at first, but then they came in numbers, swarming the capital, we were only just able to fend them off. Sine then they have been a roving horde, yiffing everything in site. This time, they had taken it too far. This time they were trying to steal Christmas.
> 
> My name is Shoop, and I am a soldier with the 101st LOLBourne, elite troops trained to wipe up those furry bastards. It was a cold night when I got the call. The Commander told me the news, they had lost all contact with Santas workshop, and there would be hell to pay. My men were not much, there was Corporal Jace Stryker, with his bright red lipstick and technicolor 'fro, Tyce his butt body, in a tactical camisole dress. Along with them was Private Nick Bate, a new kid who showed a lot of potential. Oh, and there was this weird ass gnome we found. He was pretty cool. Our unit was dropped off 12 klicks south of Santas workshop, and even here the carnage was gruesome. The violated corpses of reindeer and elves were everywhere, some still being yiffed into oblivion. It took all of my training not to puke. “Oh god, why did you bring me here? I'm not even a soldier?” cried out the gnome, I liked the gnome, I think I shall call him Billy. “It's ok billy you will be fine” I said to the lad. “What? Billy? Who the fuck is Billy?” The gnome squealed with childlike glee, clearly happy with his new name. But the tender moment was not to last, shots rang out. Screaming came from the rear. Private Bate had been shot in the ass. “Oooh nuuuu!!!” he screamed. I pulled out my M4 and fired at the wave of fur and semen that was flowing our way. “Fuck! Fall back” I yelled in a tone that is being described in an unnecessary verbose manner. That had us pinned back, but I knew what I had to do. I picked up the gnome and chucked his little ass into the fray. “FUUUUUUUCCCKK YOOOOOOOUU!!!” He screamed as he went sailing into the mass of fur and the broken dreams of parents. The brave little gnomes sacrifice would give us the time to sneak past them. “I'm gonna miss you Billy!” I said. “MY NAME IS LEINAD!” he gurgled. God bless Billy.
> 
> ...



This was mine c: I love it. Such a manly story. Just for the record.. I'm a girl


----------



## Surtur (Dec 25, 2013)

shoopdawoop6 said:
			
		

> > It was the first Christmas since the incident happened, since the day that the furries revolted. We did not notice at first, but then they came in numbers, swarming the capital, we were only just able to fend them off. Sine then they have been a roving horde, yiffing everything in site. This time, they had taken it too far. This time they were trying to steal Christmas.
> >
> > My name is Shoop, and I am a soldier with the 101st LOLBourne, elite troops trained to wipe up those furry bastards. It was a cold night when I got the call. The Commander told me the news, they had lost all contact with Santas workshop, and there would be hell to pay. My men were not much, there was Corporal Jace Stryker, with his bright red lipstick and technicolor 'fro, Tyce his butt body, in a tactical camisole dress. Along with them was Private Nick Bate, a new kid who showed a lot of potential. Oh, and there was this weird ass gnome we found. He was pretty cool. Our unit was dropped off 12 klicks south of Santas workshop, and even here the carnage was gruesome. The violated corpses of reindeer and elves were everywhere, some still being yiffed into oblivion. It took all of my training not to puke. “Oh god, why did you bring me here? I'm not even a soldier?” cried out the gnome, I liked the gnome, I think I shall call him Billy. “It's ok billy you will be fine” I said to the lad. “What? Billy? Who the fuck is Billy?” The gnome squealed with childlike glee, clearly happy with his new name. But the tender moment was not to last, shots rang out. Screaming came from the rear. Private Bate had been shot in the ass. “Oooh nuuuu!!!” he screamed. I pulled out my M4 and fired at the wave of fur and semen that was flowing our way. “Fuck! Fall back” I yelled in a tone that is being described in an unnecessary verbose manner. That had us pinned back, but I knew what I had to do. I picked up the gnome and chucked his little ass into the fray. “FUUUUUUUCCCKK YOOOOOOOUU!!!” He screamed as he went sailing into the mass of fur and the broken dreams of parents. The brave little gnomes sacrifice would give us the time to sneak past them. “I'm gonna miss you Billy!” I said. “MY NAME IS LEINAD!” he gurgled. God bless Billy.
> >
> ...




GODDAMN IT I DID IT AGAIN.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 25, 2013)

This image is from the super awesome _blank_! And it is SO FRICKING KICKASS!



Spoiler











Thanks, man! This is so awesome. Merry CWCmas to you, and to all of the CWCki!

And by the way, Himawari, I am your Secret Admirer. I hope you like your gift! Be free to share it with anyone!


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 25, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> shoopdawoop6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWO YEARS IN A ROW, WOW


----------



## shoopdawoop6 (Dec 25, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> shoopdawoop6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an EDitor on Encyclopedia Dramatica and I don't think they know I'm a girl still. And it's been over a year.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I am glad you like it.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 25, 2013)

random_pickle said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard at the end, it was perfect




You're quite welcome. :-)


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 25, 2013)

I got my gift and I just cannot put into words how much I love it  aaahhhh


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!

We had an amazing turnout this year with over 40 participants compared to last year's 15. Unfortunately, a couple of you put a lot of time and effort into making a gift and didn't receive one in return. I'd like to apologise for this. I don't think I or Surtur anticipated the amount of interest this year's event would bring and I was ill-prepared. I will personally try to find some way to make it up to you.

In the mean time, I'd just like to say this: you all put a lot of thought and work into your gifts and I really enjoyed exchanging them. 

Thank you for participating in this year's Secret Santa! Let's do it again next year!


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 26, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> We had an amazing turnout this year with over 40 participants compared to last year's 15. Unfortunately, a couple of you put a lot of time and effort into making a gift and didn't receive one in return. I'd like to apologise for this. I don't think I or Surtur anticipated the amount of interest this year's event would bring and I was ill-prepared. I will personally try to find some way to make it up to you.
> 
> ...



Aye- I had a blast doing my entries... and although it may be past Xmas, if we still need some people to pitch in and do some more late entries, I'd be game to do more. 

Also, Dork of Ages- very glad you like the entry. I did want to apologize (I guess) if we were supposed to keep this absolutely secret. Any previous Secret Santas I've been a part of, we'd always announce ourselves at the end. So if I dun fucked up, my bad.

Hm, yeah. Anyway,I did want to share my gift, which I think is absolutely classy. I'm a sucker for old advertising from the late 19th - early 20th century, so this made my day. Thanks, still-secret-Santa-person. Ya rock!


Spoiler


----------



## Dollars2010 (Dec 26, 2013)

This year's was amazing and everyone made such awesome gifts! I'm totally going to next years!
Thank you Surtur and Fib for hosting it!


----------



## milkshark (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I will pass on Secret Santa next year. I would suggest to those who may run it next December that they don't extend the deadline.


----------



## Niachu (Dec 26, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> I think I will pass on Secret Santa next year. I would suggest to those who may run it next December that they don't extend the deadline.



I respectfully disagree. The initial deadline coincided nicely with finals.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 26, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> milkshark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded. I not only had finals that week, I also had other gifts to make for friends as well (and still haven't even finished one of them). The extension helped me greatly. Besides, some of the users listed haven't even been on since November.


----------



## Niachu (Dec 26, 2013)

_blank_ said:
			
		

> Fibonacci said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad you liked it  Here's the better version I promised.



Spoiler


----------



## milkshark (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm suggesting that the deadline be firm for people who get forgotten. That way there is more time for emergency gifts, so people who worked on a gift for another member don't receive an unedited JPG found on the Internet as a consolation.

Glad you guys had fun, but I didn't. It's okay, I'm done talking about this and I won't be participating again.


----------



## cheersensei (Dec 26, 2013)

To my Santa, you are the greatest. Data is by far my favorite Star Trek: TNG character, and the lovely story you've written made my Christmas.   

I hope there is another chance for this next year. I really enjoyed this project.


----------



## The Hunter (Dec 26, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> I'm suggesting that the deadline be firm for people who get forgotten. That way there is more time for emergency gifts, so people who worked on a gift for another member don't receive an unedited JPG found on the Internet as a consolation.
> 
> Glad you guys had fun, but I didn't. It's okay, I'm done talking about this and I won't be participating again.


I kind of figured the way emergency gifts worked was that if someone didn't meet the deadline, someone else would be asked to make a backup one just in case. But yeah, I'm not really the one in charge here, so I wouldn't know.

Sorry you didn't have a good experience with this. I understand if you don't want to participate next year.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 26, 2013)

milkshark said:
			
		

> I'm suggesting that the deadline be firm for people who get forgotten. That way there is more time for emergency gifts, so people who worked on a gift for another member don't receive an unedited JPG found on the Internet as a consolation.
> 
> Glad you guys had fun, but I didn't. It's okay, I'm done talking about this and I won't be participating again.



I got a hold of your Santa, your gift will be coming soon.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 26, 2013)

And as a side note, I probably will be needing 1 person who can do a back up gift, any volunteers?


----------



## Niachu (Dec 26, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> And as a side note, I probably will be needing 1 person who can do a back up gift, any volunteers?



Sure, count me in.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 26, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Surtur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.... in case there is even more demand.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Making the deadline firm will just have less people feel it necessary to participate, it'll also cause people to rush their gift out of fear of not completing it in time.

Never mind that Secret Santas IRL usually have the deadline right at December 24th. Really the 10th is more or less just a warning, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 26, 2013)

I have to agree; a tighter deadline will only force more people to shy away. I believe the deadline for this year, factoring in the warning on the 10th, was neither too much or too little time. I don't believe time was even a factor but rather dependency. Out of this year's start of 44 participants, one was banned, several went MIA and a few failed to commit. But I feel that I did my best to mitigate the damage the best I could.

One of my ideas for next year is to break the list into small groups each with its own dedicated emergency gift volunteer. A drastically smaller pool will allow the volunteer prior knowledge of who his possible emergency assignments may be, allowing the entire event as a period of preparation, instead of the last few days. Another idea is to add a short list of qualifications for participation; for example, basing participation on overall community involvement (posts, mchat posts, thanks) and length of membership to gauge likelihood of dependency. This has already taken effect to some extent.

If anyone has any other suggestions, we could use them.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 26, 2013)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> basing participation on overall community involvement (posts, mchat posts, thanks) and length of membership to gauge likelihood of dependency. This has already taken effect to some extent.



I agree with this. A person who has a good amount of posts on a forum is less likely to go MIA at the drop of a hat.

On the subject of the deadline again. While I think the 10th soft deadline is a good idea I think we should also impose a bit of a restriction on it. If the member doesn't PM Fib or Surtur before Dec. 10th that he needs an extention, he will be assumed to be MIA and a replacement gift will be made at that point.


----------



## GV 002 (Dec 26, 2013)

I think my santa went MIA as I didn't receive a gift! While this makes me sadface and   I still had loads of fun making my gift and will definitely do this again next year. Good effort guys!


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Dec 27, 2013)

To my Secret Santa: THANK YOU!  This is pretty awesome!  Looks like I have a new avatar.  :-)

...I also got a YouTube video, but I'll have to wait until I get to a computer with speakers for that...


----------



## Himawari (Dec 27, 2013)

Dork Of Ages said:
			
		

> And by the way, Himawari, I am your Secret Admirer. I hope you like your gift! Be free to share it with anyone!


Aaaaaa thank you!!  

For anyone curious, Dork Of Ages made me this map of the pogeymanz world:






I was Venusaur's Secret Santa.  I really hope she liked my gift! 

As for the whole issue with people ending up without gifts, the way that other online gift exchanges I've participated in worked is that once the initial "deadline" date has past, substitutes are called in to pick up for those who have thus far dropped the ball.  Once the time comes to exchange gifts, if the slackers did eventually pull through and there's an excess of gifts, then the extra gifts are posted for the whole community to enjoy.  (Also the gifts made for people who ended up dropping the ball completely also get posted for the whole community to enjoy, because party poopers deserve no gifts!)

Too many gifts is better than too few, in my opinion!


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 28, 2013)

Because I started it, and am a self-aggrandizing narcissist, I just want to point out this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=3127

I know that there are still some gifts that have not been revealed yet, and I'd love to see them.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 29, 2013)

The pogaymenz world map was made mostly with the help of a friend, like I said in your gift message, Himawari. Be sure to give her your thanks as well! It was pretty great making the gift with this friend, and I am glad you like it!


----------

